# WinModem in kernel 2.6?

## grajagan

Someone that have a winmodem working under 2.6 kernel can tell what modem is it and what version of kernel is running?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

grajagan,

We usually do this the other way round, you tell us aboult your modem, we tell you how to make it work.

If you are looking for a modem to buy, don't by a winmodem at all. Get a real external serial port modem.

They just work.

----------

## grajagan

thanks for the reply, but i'm curious about this... What the people that had your winmodems working proper under 2.4 kernel did now, with 2.6? They stoped to using linux? They changed modem? There is a modem that works great in 2.6?

----------

## DieselPower

Does Xandros (uhg  :Rolling Eyes:  ) use a 2.6 kernel yet? They used to have automatic support for just about every linmodem out there. I don't know what they would do if they switched to a 2.6 kernel but it would be interesting to find out.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

grajagan,

Many drivers were ported to 2.6 see linmodems.org.

These drivers work as well as they did with 2.4

----------

## grajagan

yes, I know.. but they don't have the same support yet... and after kernel 2.6.10 nothing works...

----------

## NeddySeagoon

grajagan,

Try ndiswrapper and the Win XP drivers. That works with some modems.

----------

## grajagan

i'll give a try to ndiswrapper and post here what happens.. but it seems that doesn't support too much modems.. 

and thanks for your tip DieselPower

----------

## grajagan

NeddySeagoon, here is the result:

hawking # ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

smserial        driver present, hardware present

May you give me some information about how can I communicate with the modem? ndiswrapper doesn't create any device for the modem

----------

## NeddySeagoon

grajagan,

Thats encoraging. What does dmesg show at the end, after you

```
modprobe ndiswarapper
```

You may need a udev rule to create the /dev entry.

----------

## grajagan

it only says:

ndiswrapper version 1.2 loaded (preempt=no,smp=no)

I try to create the node and the link, but no success in detecting modem:

mknod --mode=0660 /dev/ttyLTM0 c 62 64

ln -s /dev/ttyLTM0 /dev/modem

In my searches about ndiswrapper, I can only find information about using ndiswrapper with wireless card, and not with modems, where didi you find this info that works with some modems?

thanks for helping!

----------

## HeXiLeD

http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/ACP-Modem.html

mwave is in 2.6.19.+ kernel  :Smile: 

----------

